
Data on Your Chances of Dying from Covid-19 (Coronavirus) - TransmuteInc
https://medium.com/@eolszewski/the-data-on-your-chances-of-dying-from-covid-19-coronavirus-394276153b83
======
makerofspoons
While it is unlikely to kill you, it can cause permanent damage to the
respiratory system: [https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2020/02/here-
is-w...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2020/02/here-is-what-
coronavirus-does-to-the-body/)

